# Site not loading "upstream connect error or disconnect/reset before headers. reset reason: connection failure"



## hummingbird_206 (Aug 23, 2007)

Had this happen last Tuesday and didn't think much about it since the site came back after a few minutes. Has happened twice today. Why am I getting this error?


----------



## eddyj (Jun 20, 2002)

Got it earlier too


----------



## HarleyRandom (Sep 17, 2015)

So did I.


----------



## jay_man2 (Sep 15, 2003)

Other sites on the same platform had the same error for me at the same time.


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

They rebooted for a few minutes. It might happen once more today.


----------

